
Dexter: Connect the web the way you want - teleclimber
https://rundexter.com/
======
daveloyall
[https://rundexter.com/terms/](https://rundexter.com/terms/)

No thanks.

~~~
teleclimber
Every platform is going to have "terms of service". What in particular
bothered you?

~~~
daveloyall
It's compared to bash, but bash does not have a ToS.

When somebody is making a closed source product targeted at developers, could
they at least put a the text "closed source" somewhere on the front page so I
don't have to systematically search the site just to confirm that expected
link to source is in fact missing?

